

Joint NSA/GCHQ unit hacked SIM card maker, stole just about EVERYONE's keys - Varcht
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/19/nsa_and_gchq_hacked_worlds_largest_sim_card_company_to_steal_keys_to_kingdom/

======
x0ra
I'm surprised they had to hack it, I would have expected every Government to
mandate a copy of these keys long ago in a more "direct" manner.

~~~
SlipperySlope
Easier to commit the crime and subsequently ask forgiveness from overseers,
than to ask permission publicly.

~~~
x0ra
Government have plenty of way of doing covert thing perfectly legally and
covertly, after all, they are writing the rules.

